# Hello Turkey How Are You



## aricilik (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi, Looking to agree to Turkey. We hope not agree more english well.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

http://www.aricilik.com.tr/ari-havasi-apiair.html/ari-havasi-apiair-4

This ApiAir, does it work for apnea?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!


This photo on your website is quite interesting.  







Photo Credit

I assume that is a hive. Could you explain the benefits of the frames being rounded?


----------



## aricilik (Jan 11, 2015)

Barry said:


> http://www.aricilik.com.tr/ari-havasi-apiair.html/ari-havasi-apiair-4
> 
> This ApiAir, does it work for apnea?


Inhaling air inside the hive. I'm sorry wrong with the help of google translate.


----------



## aricilik (Jan 11, 2015)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> Welcome to Beesource!
> 
> 
> This photo on your website is quite interesting.
> ...



Our country made with natural or primitive method of honey is more valuable. So beekeepers are turning to this type of housing. Manufacturer of the hive are able to get more honey if the allegations.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

aricilik said:


> Inhaling air inside the hive. I'm sorry wrong with the help of google translate.


Sorry, I was joking with the apnea comment.

What is the reason a person would want to inhale air from a beehive?

OK, I was able to translate the page. Are there any studies done that support the claims?


----------



## aricilik (Jan 11, 2015)

Barry said:


> Sorry, I was joking with the apnea comment.
> 
> What is the reason a person would want to inhale air from a beehive?


- Bronchitis;
- Asthma;
- Allergies;
- Chronic lung disease;
- Susceptibility to infection;
- Weakened immune system;
- Respiratory tract infections;
- Chronic headache, migraine;
- Stress;
- Depression.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

aricilik said:


> - Stress;
> - Depression.


These two I completely understand. Nothing better than the smell coming out of a healthy hive you just opened!


----------



## aricilik (Jan 11, 2015)

Sure!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## aricilik (Jan 11, 2015)

AmericasBeekeeper said:


> Welcome!


thank you.


----------



## Eduardo Gomes (Nov 10, 2014)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> I assume that is a hive. Could you explain the benefits of the frames being rounded?


Rader I was 3 years ago in Turkey (Istanbul) and I saw a lot of honey for sale in this round structure. It is sell as comb honey. Am I correct aricilik?

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## AL from Georgia (Jul 14, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## aricilik (Jan 11, 2015)

Thank you. We come again to Istanbul


----------



## Shutrbug (Feb 8, 2015)

Aricilik - I enjoyed looking at your site! What a great idea. I also used Google Translate to navigate around.


----------

